# Two Ghosts Taking a Cigarette Break



## otherprof (Jun 9, 2019)

Any groans will be taken as ghostly sound effects!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Jun 9, 2019)

Super!


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 9, 2019)

Cool shot of the spirits.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 9, 2019)

Fred von den Berg said:


> Super!


You are clearly a kindred spirit!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 9, 2019)

Images fails.... I can see right though it.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice one...............


----------



## Soocom1 (Jun 9, 2019)

its so transparent... 
Soon only the dead will get it. 











Like the shot.


----------



## Flying Panda (Jun 10, 2019)

I especially like the fat guy leaning against the parking meter.


----------



## DMAN4EVER (Jun 18, 2019)

otherprof said:


> Any groans will be taken as ghostly sound effects!
> 
> View attachment 174557


I think that those things are something other than cigarettes & where can I get some.


----------



## otherprof (Jun 18, 2019)

DMAN4EVER said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> > Any groans will be taken as ghostly sound effects!
> ...


It’s LA John!


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 18, 2019)

Ghosts can get away with anything in LA.


----------

